# New Crawfish Pot



## Buckstrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Man I really like my new crawfish pot, two bags at a time.
210# in 1hour and 15 minutes including soak time.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

interesting


does that basket lift out or do you have to drain the tank ?


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Is that a blue bayou?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

mmm yummy bugs


----------



## Buckstrack (Apr 3, 2011)

The lid hinges over 90deg and you put a ice chest under, then the basket hinges and dumps in the lid where they slide in the chest, the valve is for draining after you are done. holds about 25 gal of water for two bags, I can also use it for steaming because the basket dont go to the bottom of the pot.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

That cooker would even make a cajun proud! Congratulations, that's a good looking cooker.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome cooker!! Did you have it made or buy it somewhere? 

Late,
Cox


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Boudreaux says....Mai Yah! (that's two thumbs up).


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome cooker, Congrats!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I found a used one of the same brand but just the bigger version. I did 350 lbs in a 2hrs from start until the last one was eaten and we were cleaning up. Thing is crazy awesome but not cheap!! They are made by a guy from Winnie but only sold by two dealers. One in Porter http://www.thecrawfishcompany.com/Crawfish-Catering.php ....he found the cooker for me as there was a 2 month wait and i needed one that day so i drove down to a caterer in Winnie that had one he wasn't using. He took me over to the guys shop that built to have him touch up a couple welds.

The Crawfish Company also delivered the 350lbs to me Sunday morning already purged for 3.00 a lb. We cut the bag and put them straight in the cooker and they were amazing!! We got 10 bags that averaged 35lbs a bag and could cook 4 bags at one time for 140lbs in 20 min (5 min cook/15 min soak). I've had four offers on my 40lb blue bug boiler already!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Boy you really have to cook alot of crawfish to have a 2000 dollar cooker!


----------



## Trickin pigs (Nov 8, 2012)

How much do those pots run


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Trickin pigs said:


> How much do those pots run


2 sack cooker will cook 80 lbs at a time is 1,995. The 4 sack set up runs 2,995.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

What are everyone's techniques for the boiling? Boil time? Soak time ? Rest time? And y'all's preferred seasons and procedures to get the right seasoning . And how much butter ? I like hearing all the different ways people go about it .


----------



## Buckstrack (Apr 3, 2011)

the one I have was $2,000.00 cooks two bags easy. and yes we will cook 6 to 12 sacks every Saturday. I use Zacks seasoning for crawfish and kick it up with straight 60 cayenne. I always get my water to a boil, add seasoning and make sure none sticks to the bottom, drop in two bags of crawfish and bring back to a boil, shut off cooker, set expanded metal weight on crawfish to sink them, after they quit floating dump and eat.( takes about ten to fifteen minutes to sink )


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Zachs is delicious. Had it for the first time this weekend. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigSaintsFan (Mar 21, 2013)

HBR said:


> What are everyone's techniques for the boiling? Boil time? Soak time ? Rest time? And y'all's preferred seasons and procedures to get the right seasoning . And how much butter ? I like hearing all the different ways people go about it .


1/2 gallon of Louisiana crab boil, 3sticks of butter for the first three sacks (or 1 stick per sack if your not doing more than 3). Lemons and onions are in my recipe too but it's not for everyone. Once a sack is in the pot it comes to a boil, turn off the burner and let soak for NO MORE THAN 15 minutes. Any longer and it over cooks becoming too rough or tough.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

very nice


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty impressive set up.


----------

